
Show HN: PassingSage – Share the best parts of what you're reading - jamalone
https://passingsage.com/
======
ziddoap
There seems to be an error when, after signing up, I hit the profile button at
the top.

> _Cannot GET /profile_

> _Content Security Policy: The page 's settings blocked the loading of a
> resource at inline ("default-src")._

Also, just wondering, is there any sort of search or browsing ability? Or is
it solely limited to "Recent Passages"?

Edit: It would be wonderful to be able to browse by book perhaps, or genre.
Maybe a tagging feature could help with the sorting? I'm just spitballing here
- I think you need something to make you stand out from sites like Goodreads.

~~~
jamalone
Thanks for checking it out, I'll take a look into this. Right now it's limited
to "Recent Passages" but I plan to include genre and friend based filtering,
and searching by title/author in the future.

